# Help !! Advice needed



## Stephen G9 (Sep 29, 2014)

Hi, I am looking for a relocation to UAE and have posted my CV on Monstergulf , I have been approached by a company in Abu Dhabi and have filled in an online questionnaire and updated CV for a position within their company . I was told I would be contacted should my application be successful , this was 10 days ago . Today I received an email telling me my application had indeed been successful and they attached a 'prototype of contract package' for me to sign ... The package is good and I am very interested ... However ... I have had no formal interview and now they have given me a company called 'Global Travels LLC , 17th Street , Mussafah, Abu Dhabi to liaise with to arrange my Work/Residence permit papers . I have sent my prototype contract to this company and they have contacted me with a breakdown of cost that I need to pay for this to be done totalling 1460 USD ! 
Is this the norm ? The company says it shows 'intent' and I will be reimbursed within 5 days of sending my costs to them? 
Am I being sceptical ? Or should I expect the company to cover these costs ?
I would be very grateful for all advice and comments as I really am not sure what my next course of action should be ? 
Thank you in advance for your thoughts 

Steve


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

Stephen G9 said:


> Hi, I am looking for a relocation to UAE and have posted my CV on Monstergulf , I have been approached by a company in Abu Dhabi and have filled in an online questionnaire and updated CV for a position within their company . I was told I would be contacted should my application be successful , this was 10 days ago . Today I received an email telling me my application had indeed been successful and they attached a 'prototype of contract package' for me to sign ... The package is good and I am very interested ... However ... I have had no formal interview and now they have given me a company called 'Global Travels LLC , 17th Street , Mussafah, Abu Dhabi to liaise with to arrange my Work/Residence permit papers . I have sent my prototype contract to this company and they have contacted me with a breakdown of cost that I need to pay for this to be done totalling 1460 USD ! Is this the norm ? The company says it shows 'intent' and I will be reimbursed within 5 days of sending my costs to them? Am I being sceptical ? Or should I expect the company to cover these costs ? I would be very grateful for all advice and comments as I really am not sure what my next course of action should be ? Thank you in advance for your thoughts Steve


This is a scam. I've seen reference to Global Travels previously in this respect but can't remember where. Report it to MonsterGulf. They will remove the advert and take action. It is not legal to ask for money from employees to process visas. You should not send them any copy documents or money.


----------



## Stephen G9 (Sep 29, 2014)

*Thank you*

Many thanks for that , the alarm bells did ring when money was asked for upfront . The company made the offer are called Lobitech Engineering and Construction . Has anyone heard of them ? Are they a real company and someone is using their name or is the whole thing fictitious ? 
Any information gratefully received . 

Thanks again

Steve


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

Stephen G9 said:


> Many thanks for that , the alarm bells did ring when money was asked for upfront . The company made the offer are called Lobitech Engineering and Construction . Has anyone heard of them ? Are they a real company and someone is using their name or is the whole thing fictitious ? Any information gratefully received . Thanks again Steve


I just googled them and the nearest I can find is Logitech Engineering and that appears to be in India.


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

Hi,
As Bedougirl has said - this is a total scam.
1) nobody gives you a job offer without a formal interview!
2) it is illegal under UAE law to charge candidates to secure a job (including visa processing fees).
Cheers
Steve


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

Not about the job you mention, however, take a look at this https://www.scamwarners.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=34&p=220634


----------



## busybee2 (Aug 8, 2013)

never pay for any thing its a scam


----------

